
Ask HN: Good resources for offline documentation to code without internet? - jakogut
I was on a road trip recently, and decided to try learning Vulkan while I was in the passenger seat, as I had downloaded a PDF of a Vulkan tutorial before I left. I wrote most of a Makefile for my project, but found myself struggling to remember specific automatic variables. I tried `man make`, but that only described the usage of the program itself, not writing Makefiles. Additionally, I found that I had no reference for SDL2, and resorted to reading header files to glean specific API details.<p>I&#x27;ve found myself in this situation before, trying to learn new things on long flights as well.<p>Even if there were man pages for some of these things, HTML documentation might be preferable. It would be nice to have a program or library that could download language and project specific documentation in an easily searchable and browsable library. Does anything like this currently exist?
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
Check out Dash, which is a offline documentation browser for the Mac. There's
also an OSS clone that can read the same docsets.

